
Hook system calls, context switches, page faults and more - based2
https://github.com/everdox/InfinityHook
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/cff7bb/infinityhook...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/cff7bb/infinityhook_hook_system_calls_context_switches/)

